# Port Forwarding becoming one hell of a nightmare...



## Mega-Japan (Mar 27, 2009)

I recently purchased the Trendnet Wireless-N router, model TEW-631BRP, combined with my Verizon Westell 6100 modem.

 My torrent clients are no longer being port forwarded since I installed the new router. I've been messing with this stuff all day, checking out sites all over the place on how to port forward on both the router and modem. I've done so dozens of times already but according to the torrent client (Vuze 4.0.0.4), the port is still closed no matter what I do.

 I really don't know what to do/think of anymore. Anyone has any suggestions?


----------



## technicks (Mar 27, 2009)

When you forward the port did you set it as active? Some routers acquire this.
Are you using the right IP? After reinstalling Windows for example my IP addres changes and i have to set the right one for the Utorrent port to open again.


----------



## Mega-Japan (Mar 27, 2009)

technicks said:


> When you forward the port did you set it as active? Some routers acquire this.
> Are you using the right IP? After reinstalling Windows for example my IP addres changes and i have to set the right one for the Utorrent port to open again.



After quintuple checking in the command with "ipconfig /all", yes, I seem to be using the right IP Address.
I haven't re-installed Windows or nothing of the sort. Same Windows XP I've had for a while and Vuze was working perfectly fine on it.
There's no option in the modem's configuration to set the the port as "active", at least I don't see any.

In fact, my IP configuration was set as dynamic or "Obtain an IP address automatically" in the Internet Protocol Properties. When I assigned a new IP address attempting to make it static, I feel as if my internet connection has gotten somewhat slower and even has random disconnects.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 27, 2009)

Well portforward.com is the best place to look. Everything in there works flawlessly. IF you set up a static IP as you say you have, then the next thing to do is go into your advance configurations of the router and open the port used by Vuze (dont know much about Vuze but I prefer uTorrent). Then when you do that, you should be good to go.


----------



## Mega-Japan (Mar 27, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Well portforward.com is the best place to look. Everything in there works flawlessly. IF you set up a static IP as you say you have, then the next thing to do is go into your advance configurations of the router and open the port used by Vuze (dont know much about Vuze but I prefer uTorrent). Then when you do that, you should be good to go.



Thanks but actually, portforward.com is one of the sites I've explored throughout the day left and right. I followed the guide for a similar Trendnet router in their list but they don't have my exact wireless router (somewhat new model).


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 27, 2009)

I sensed that. However do you know enough about routers to go into the advance configuration area? Im not sure what they would actually call it. I know whats you put in the static IP address you created (or the last part of that ip, eg. 192.169.1.XX (24 for instance) then you go over to the port and put in, eg. 38671. You may have to restart. Either that, or that Trendnet really isnt good.


----------



## Mega-Japan (Mar 27, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> I sensed that. However do you know enough about routers to go into the advance configuration area? Im not sure what they would actually call it. I know whats you put in the static IP address you created (or the last part of that ip, eg. 192.169.1.XX (24 for instance) then you go over to the port and put in, eg. 38671. You may have to restart. Either that, or that Trendnet really isnt good.



Main reason why I got this Trendnet model is because it was one of the top rated Wireless-N routers in many sites.

2nd best on this site:
http://www.consumersearch.com/wireless-routers

3rd best:
http://compnetworking.about.com/od/wirelessrouters/tp/80211nprenhome.htm

And got near excellent reviews on some others. But back on topic, the IP Address is actually 192.169.10.XXX and I insert it in the "IP Address" text box in the Virtual Server section of the UI. I put the port in (50000), enable and allow everything, doing both TCP and UDP, and still nothing gives me results.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 31, 2009)

have you used a port sniffer from an outside PC to check if your ports are open? maybe you need to setup static NAT on that internal IP in order to properly forward the ports.


----------



## francis511 (Mar 31, 2009)

Try switching torrent clients in case it makes a difference.


----------



## MRCL (Mar 31, 2009)

Try this program I found:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=83695

It helped me.


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 10, 2009)

Mega-Japan said:


> But back on topic, the IP Address is actually 192.169.10.XXX and I insert it in the "IP Address" text box in the Virtual Server section of the UI. I put the port in (50000), enable and allow everything, doing both TCP and UDP, and still nothing gives me results.



Hey, don't know if you got it figured out yet, but "Virtual Server" is not where you open ports for forwarding.


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 10, 2009)

for torrent clients i STRONGLY suggest miniupnpd 1.0-RC3-2
so long as you are running kernel 2.4

it works with basically everything I've tried it with, xbox360, torrent clients, even windows[live] messenger


----------

